

Google ends the year with a $94m investment in solar power in California - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/renewable-energy/google-ends-2011-with-94-million-solar-power-investment.html

======
bosky101
Given Eric Schmidt's comment on Google acquiring a company every week ( at le
web IIRC), I'd say there still may be a few tricks up GOOG's sleeve before the
year ends : )

~~~
jerfelix
My thoughts exactly.

I was also impressed that Google could end the year on 12/20! I knew Google
had power, but to drop off 3% of the year... that's impressive!

------
Maven911
Interesting that they are still doing this since the news lately has been that
Larry is cleaning house and getting rid of non-core businesses (not including
the longshot type projects such as the driverless cars)

------
meric
>> we'll need both governments and private financiers to invest a lot of money

Setup the right incentives and the private financiers will come.

------
Getahobby
Isn't this a drop in the (tax write-off) bucket for them?

